# Dutchess County man, 38, killed while cutting down tree



## GrizG (Aug 9, 2017)

http://www.dailyfreeman.com/general...-county-man-38-killed-while-cutting-down-tree
8/9/17

UNION VALE, N.Y. >> A Union Vale man died when a tree he was cutting down fell on him.

State police said the victim, whose name they did not immediately release, was felling trees with a chain saw before 11:30 a.m. on Tuesday as he cleared a vacant parcel on Mallory Road. The man was struck and became pinned under the large tree.

Rescue personnel attempted to remove the man from under the tree. The man lost consciousness and rescuers began life-saving measures.

The victim was taken to MidHudson Regional Hospital in Poughkeepsie where he died.

The incident remains under investigation and appears to be an accident, police said.


----------



## GrizG (Aug 9, 2017)

Updated information:

http://www.dailyfreeman.com/general...-county-man-38-killed-while-cutting-down-tree

UNION VALE, N.Y. >> A Union Vale man died when a tree he was cutting down fell on him.

State police said Zane A. Grey, 38, was felling trees with a chain saw before 11:30 a.m. on Tuesday as he cleared a vacant parcel on Mallory Road. Grey was struck and became pinned under the large tree.
Rescue personnel attempted to remove Grey from under the tree. He lost consciousness and rescuers began life-saving measures.
Grey was taken to MidHudson Regional Hospital in Poughkeepsie where he died.
The incident remains under investigation and appears to be an accident, police said.


----------



## Bmezz88 (Aug 9, 2017)

Right around the corner from me. God bless his family.


----------

